# Canon 50d producing "unreadable files"



## iAstonish (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone know what the deal is here? I've had the camera for about a week and the first batch of photos uploaded fine, but not I am having a problem. I am using a Lexar Platinum 4gb CF card and uploading on a macbook to iPhoto. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Idahophoto (Jul 28, 2010)

Make sure your Mac can read the files. I have never had this trouble with my Canon 50D, though I did have it with my old Nikon. D40 worked perfect then upgraded to the D90 and it could not read it all of a sudden. Turned out I needed to download a patch as Nikon changed it's format between the D40 and D90. I don't know the spacific but coused me two weeks or so of problems after I went broke buying it. thanks a lot Nikon.


----------



## iAstonish (Jul 28, 2010)

Idahophoto said:


> Make sure your Mac can read the files. I have never had this trouble with my Canon 50D, though I did have it with my old Nikon. D40 worked perfect then upgraded to the D90 and it could not read it all of a sudden. Turned out I needed to download a patch as Nikon changed it's format between the D40 and D90. I don't know the spacific but coused me two weeks or so of problems after I went broke buying it. thanks a lot Nikon.



Thanks got it figured out now.

:thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Jul 28, 2010)

You might record the solution here. It might help someone else out. (if they use the seldome accessed forum search feature that is.)


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 28, 2010)

iAstonish said:


> Thanks got it figured out now.
> 
> :thumbup:


I would be interested in knowing how you fixed it


----------



## iAstonish (Jul 29, 2010)

Well the camera actually was put in RAW and I must have forgot to put it back. For RAW files there are a number of updates or add-ons for multiple editing programs that often need to be installed. 

iPhoto update: Digital Camera RAW Compatibility Update 2.0


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2010)

To bad you can't change the thread title.


----------



## iAstonish (Jul 29, 2010)

KmH said:


> To bad you can't change the thread title.



edited


----------

